# antec 900 mod!!!



## funkysnair

well ive put the wheels in motion...

i have ordered all my water cooling bits, dremel and some aluminium angles with a polished aluminium face plate

my veiw is to take out the 7 bay covers and fans, make some brakets out of the right angled aluminium then to cut out the radiator shape from my polished aluminium sheet fix it to the brackets

i have ordered all the needed parts but i still have a few ideas in my head!!!

do i just make the brakets then cover up with some black mesh?

do i go ahead and use the polished aluminium face plate?

or do i use the aluminium face plate but spray it black?

also i am going to get the inside of my case sprayed matt black and get some uv lights in there

well ill keep this thread posted as i go but i am new to this modding so i'll prob end up buying a new case as this one will be destroyed by me and my temper looool


----------



## Aziek

keep us posted with pics, would love too see


----------



## Kornowski

Lookin' forward to pictures!


----------



## funkysnair

yeh-well im setting some money aside for a new case just incase


----------



## funkysnair

well my gold thumb screws come today 

thought they would look good against the black interior once i get it sprayed






and my water kit come day after with my aluminium brakets


----------



## Kornowski

Nice! Keep us updated, man!


----------



## just a noob

if you can find some place to do it, get it powder coated, but i would advise drilling out rivits  if you were going to do that, so that every part could get painted evenly, but if you arent going that route, just use a self etching primer along with self etching paint, that way the paint wont chip off as easy


----------



## bomberboysk

Nice, what waterblock is that there? Love the gold thumbscrews!


----------



## Candy

Yummy! This is looking nice. I love these sorts of threads, with lots of piccies  make sure you get lots of progress pics as you go.


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> Nice, what waterblock is that there? Love the gold thumbscrews!



its a d-tec fusion water block with a Accelerator nozzle pack-it aims the coolant on the 4 cores inside the block......


----------



## funkysnair

couple of pics-nearly finnished....


butt asse nude




















spray not dry yet!!!!




















gonna cover radiator and mounting with black mesh





this is still unfinnished i have alot more to do-the hard drive cage is coming out!!! buying a new graphics card and water block-also the front mesh needs to be fixed on....

i am how ever idoling at 18oC according to my bios and 17oC according to pcprobe not bad temps, think some one needs to teach me over clocking so i can get this above 3.5ghz


----------



## Kornowski

Man, that looks awesome! Excellent work!

That grill on the front looks amazing, How did you do it!? It looks like a factory finish!


----------



## funkysnair

well im not happy with the front but i didnt want it perfect as the mesh would cover it!!!


----------



## Kornowski

It should look awesome when it's done  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ducis

wow what an utter fail...
JKJK good job man, takes guts to use a 80mm rad!


----------



## funkysnair

you sure its not stupidity?

its the front and the hard drive cage that needs to be sorted out


----------



## ducis

I do think using the stock hard drive cage was a little silly try mounting the HDDs somewhere else on the case


----------



## funkysnair

firsttimebuilder said:


> I do think using the stock hard drive cage was a little silly try mounting the HDDs somewhere else on the case



did you not read the posts above? lol.....

the hard drive cage is coming out-its not finnished... i need to mount it temp so i can use it-

i have only mounted my drive c, my secondary 500gig is here on my desk-


----------



## ducis

funkysnair said:


> did you not read the posts above? lol.....
> 
> the hard drive cage is coming out-its not finnished... i need to mount it temp so i can use it-
> 
> i have only mounted my drive c, my secondary 500gig is here on my desk-



Ahh srry man im lazy today


----------



## funkysnair

firsttimebuilder said:


> Ahh srry man im lazy today



its ok man ill not hunt you down


----------



## Kornowski

I'm so going to do this, you've inspired me!


----------



## funkysnair

my bios gives a reading of 20oC.... wahooooooo


----------



## Archangel

funkysnair said:


> gonna cover radiator and mounting with black mesh



so, you're gonna gover that up?    I think you should yea, doenst look nice as it is now. 
other than that, good going.


----------



## funkysnair

Archangel said:


> so, you're gonna gover that up?    I think you should yea, doenst look nice as it is now.
> other than that, good going.



yeh man i didnt have the intention of keeping it on show-it doesnt look nice i know but as long as its sitting in the right place so when i get the mesh it will make the front flush....

i still have the other 4 screws and washers to put on the front but no point im just waiting for the mesh


----------



## shenry

The Antec 900 looks so much better when the inside and back is spray painted black. Good Job.


----------



## funkysnair

shenry said:


> The Antec 900 looks so much better when the inside and back is spray painted black. Good Job.



yeh man-it does look good-think my next case is gonna be the antec 1200 and ill go same route with the black spray


----------



## Kornowski

I'm goin' to do mine soon


----------



## taylormsj

Are you not worried about your motherboard temperatures lol?


----------



## funkysnair

taylormsj said:


> Are you not worried about your motherboard temperatures lol?



nope-cos there will be some water blocks on them soon


----------



## zer0_c00l

funkysnair said:


> yeh man-it does look good-think my next case is gonna be the antec 1200 and ill go same route with the black spray



the 1200 is already black  inside


----------



## funkysnair

zer0_c00l said:


> the 1200 is already black  inside



cool


----------

